# Now i know why my video didn't work...



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

No one was able to see my video from a cell phone because i use ( the who )song , i receive an email to tell me to change the song or they could be lawsuit .... so ill remove the video and change to a generic beat .....


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

machinemud said:


> No one was able to see my video from a cell phone because i use ( the who )song , i receive an email to tell me to change the song or they could be lawsuit .... so ill remove the video and change to a generic beat .....


HAHA really? that sucks it's not like your selling a product or anything. I bet if you just had some low budget filming knowone would have said anything.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> No one was able to see my video from a cell phone because i use ( the who )song , i receive an email to tell me to change the song or they could be lawsuit .... so ill remove the video and change to a generic beat .....


You don't have to remove the audio man.
YouTube always does that. That's why my videos take a little longer to make, because I create all my own audio tracks for them.
Or hire a guy to produce them for me. It takes me a little longer but everything in my videos is completely original so YouTube can't give me a hard time about it.
Copyright laws have gotten pretty ridiculous with them.

The reason your link wouldn't work was because you were trying to upload it from your phone. Anytime there's a copyright infringement on a video, youtube immediately makes it unavailable to mobile devices. 
Ie: Smart phones, Tablets, Ipads etc...

So because you were uploading it from your phone it was giving you a bum link. So nobody else could watch it.
But what you probably didn't know was that I am your one and only Subscriber! 
So I can see when you upload a new video. I saw it, watched it, saw that you were having a hard time with it, so I got the link and posted it for you. Simple as that. It's because it was on mobile devices. That's what gave you a hard time.

You don't have to remove the audio if you don't want too.
You just won't be able to monetise the video, (make money on it)
because of the copyright infringement.
Which is no big deal, guys like you and me will never make money from youtube. I got a few small checks but that's it.
Typically you'll make anywhere from .40-.60cents for every 1000 views.
So unless your video goes viral, you will never make any money on YouTube. Oh! And YouTube will only mail you out a check after you reach a $100 thresh hold.
So if you get 10,000 views on your video, that means you will get between $4-$6
Not even close to the $100 thresh hold you have to pass before they issue you a check.
So I say the hell with them! We're never getting money, we might as well enjoy some good tunes! :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> HAHA really? that sucks it's not like your selling a product or anything. I bet if you just had some low budget filming knowone would have said anything.


Actually, he is selling a product. He just doesn't know it.
Those little adds that pop at the bottom of videos?
He's getting paid pennies for those. He will never see the money because you need to have millions of views for them to send you a check. But he has pennies in his name right now.

And regardless of how he filmed it, low budget or high end, everything's automated on YouTube.
YouTube has an automated system that serves as a copyright violation detector. It's called "watchdog."
Watchdog--scans 100 years' worth of content every day

There's no trying to hide from them.
They will know as soon as you upload something that isn't yours.
Like I said, that's why my videos take so long. Everything's created by me or by guys I sub-contract to write music for me. All content is %100 original.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow thank you PT ! Next time ill do a vids ill know all of that !! Should send you a text mssg before changing it !!


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

One day ill drive 7 hours and do a video with you ! Maybe 2buck and jr and the other dwt from ontario could joins us ! We are 8 million here in quebec and i think i'm the only one register on this site ...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> Wow thank you PT ! Next time ill do a vids ill know all of that !! Should send you a text mssg before changing it !!


Anytime you need advice bro!



machinemud said:


> One day ill drive 7 hours and do a video with you ! Maybe 2buck and jr and the other dwt from ontario could joins us ! We are 8 million here in quebec and i think i'm the only one register on this site ...


Haha! ya that'd be sweet!
I was thinking down the road, maybe a year from now that I would try and put together a little series!
Like "Precision Taping Canadian Tour" and just hit all the Canadians on this site. Drive around the country and meet all the guys, work for a week with every member on the site and film the entire thing. Film every job I help with start to finish. All across the country. I think that'd be cool.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

machinemud said:


> One day ill drive 7 hours and do a video with you ! Maybe 2buck and jr and the other dwt from ontario could joins us ! We are 8 million here in quebec and i think i'm the only one register on this site ...


Hey I know - get a hockey game going - drywallers from Quebec vs drywallers from Ontario. :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Hey I know - get a hockey game going - drywallers from Quebec vs drywallers from Ontario. :whistling2:


Not sure if that is a good idea with the state of our NHL teams:whistling2:


----------

